
Apple vs. HP, a difference in hardware design - shawndumas
http://bradwallen.com/2010/11/03/apple-vs-hp-a-difference-in-hardware-design/
======
brudgers
Apple's solution does not allow a person to determine conformance to the
standards without turning the device on...should the device not conform to
local regulations a violation may have already occured,

In addition,the HP isn't locked to an operating system. The assumption by
Apple that specific software will always be installed on a piece of hardware
is dubious.

> _"Maybe you’re paying more for that little pull-out tab thingy?"_

Two cameras, faster processor, a desktop operating system, usb, sd, a smaller
physical footprint, and widescreen format.

------
theDoug
Another difference: HP doesn't directly work with manufacturers on a lot of
their hardware, instead opting to rebadge/rebrand products that also exist
under other companies' names. Many low-end HP printers were made by Samsung.

------
bediger
I have had experience of a couple of HP laptops and an HP mini-tower PC. HP
follows best practices. Apple relies on good design.

